# Jubilee Tuning



## andyram78 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a 1953 Ford Jubilee. I hadnt run it in over a year so gave it a complete tune up as well as put a new carb on it. I have it running good but when I use shredder and shredder hits some thicker grass tractor slows down and starts backfiring. Wonder what are carb settings suppose to be and also what else do I need to do to get rid if backfire. This was never a problem before


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Post deleted.


----------



## andyram78 (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont have the fuel bowl I have it ran thru an inline filter. The carb I have is a marvel


----------

